# Why does her poop have wierd stringy things in it?



## spacedog (Jan 3, 2005)

Last week after I left our DD (6 months) with a babysitter for a few hours... the next day she had these wierd stringy reddish things in her poop... I found out the next day that the lady gave her banana (which I wasn't too happy about since we really arn't giving her solids yet.... SO)
I don't know if it was due to the banana? Or she also has this marronish sweater that she sucks when she wears it.. and she wore it that day... so maybe it was little threads??

Then it was gone... but today she had it again... and she hasn't worn the sweater... could she still be pooping it out?? I mean I don't think she sucked on it THAT much....

I asked my mom if they were worms... but they arn't moving or anything.. and I don't think its blood becuz it seems to stay together...

Anyone have any ideas...I'm lost....
OH! She's been teething too (two comin in!







) and has a little runny nose...
should I take her to the doctor?

I don't know.... hopefully she's okay and I'm not too horrible of a mom...

Thanks
Andrea


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

That's what banana looks like in poop. Have you ever made banana bread? If you look closely, you'll see the same little dark stringy things.


----------



## rubelin (Feb 3, 2002)

I'd lean towards it being fibers from the sweater. You could try picking one out and doing a color comparison







I don't recall banana ever turning red, but I suppose it's possible.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I actually posted on that when Abi was a baby. It was bananas. :LOL I actually collected some poop and was about to drop it off at the peds, thinking it was worms. I happened to make banana bread that day and I was looking at the bread and saw the "worms." :LOL


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Yup, almost definitely the bananas. I've heard that they can be red, greenish, or black. They are black in my baby's poop. :LOL


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Yep, I gave my son food for the first time (mashed banana) at 6 months and that's exactly what his poop looked like the next day. He wasn't too interested in solids, so I've held off for now after that.


----------



## spacedog (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies ladies!!
I took DD to the doctor on Tuesday.. and he didn't say anything about the bannanas... hmmm... sometimes I wonder if they know what they're talking about half the time...
He thought it was my milk intake... (which isn't all that much) or maybe parasites... so I have to do stool samples and bring them in... she finally pooped today so I'm bringing them in...
it probably is the banana... better safe than sorry I guess.. good thing she has insurance! LOL

Thanks again!
I'll let you all know what happens..
Take Care!
Andrea


----------

